# My 125 gallon inwall setup from day 1



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well here we got day 1 of the new setup. I am going from 2 systems down to one. I have a 75 gallon reef tank and a 90 gallon fish tank. I am going to build a 125 inwall my display tank with a 55 gallon sump/refugium. here are some pictures of day on. we got alot done. 

I am running a little giant pump that pushes 1050 gph at 3 feet. 3 Koralia 4 powerheads that push 1,200 gph each. I will be filtering with the micron filter bags and the refugium. you will see a cut out under the display tank that will be the refugium the hole is 2feet the tank is 4 feet so the protein skimmer the filter bag and the bubble trap will go in the 2 feet you cant see.

I will keep posting pictures as I go along.

well this is the first time I have used photo bucket but I posted all the pictures in reverse order so start from the bottom and work your way up. 

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb173/rogergolf66/

Thanks for looking

roger


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks fantastic Roger, well done


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

WoW, that is awesome work. 8) 
Will keep watching so keep posting pics


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

coming along very nicely.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I have got alot done in 4 days. cut the sump and added the 1 inch pipe for the pump. also sealed it with silicone. added the live sand and water. now the sand is at 3 inches but I think I am going to add one more inch check out the pictures.

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb173/rogergolf66/


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

going along just nicely :yourock:


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

awesome job ,,, im getting ready to do the same i have a 125 and want to put it in the wall aswell , i have the stand the tank came with / SHOULD I USE THAT ???? OR BUILD A NEW ONE ???? could you take a few pics of the back and send pics to [email protected] thks you have a great setup


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Lucky I made it easy to remove the refugium. I took the pipe and silicone out. I still had one problem the hole that was in the tank was 1 1/2 inches a 1 inch bulkhead needed 2 3/8 inch hole. well the 3/4 in bulkhead used a 1 1/2 inch hole so I ordered 2 of those and drilled a second hole in the tank and Teed them together before they went to the pump. It is working great no problems. I also teed off the return line and am using Two 3/4 inch unlock systems they work great.

I also put in my divider in the middle of the sump so I could setup my refugium. I cut a peice of glass to fit and got use out of that extra silicon. It has worked well. I added the macroalgee. I also made my own lighting setup for the refugium. I hope it is stong enough to grow macroalgee. it putts out 1600 lumins. 


Click here to see updated pictures

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb173/rogergolf66/?start=all 

I still have to post some new ones I will get them up soon.

Roger


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good Roger


----------

